
Boeing publicises new name for 737 Max planes after crashes - frereubu
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2020/aug/20/boeing-737-max-plane-new-name-poland-enter-air
======
thrww-564332
737-8 has been the official designation from the start. Here's an article from
2016 using this terminology:

[https://www.flightglobal.com/farnborough-boeing-details-
rang...](https://www.flightglobal.com/farnborough-boeing-details-range-
boosting-737-7-redesign/121231.article)

So it's not a new name. However, it is clear that Boeing is scaling down the
use of "MAX". Just compare yesterday's press release with one from 2018:

[https://boeing.mediaroom.com/news-releases-
statements?item=1...](https://boeing.mediaroom.com/news-releases-
statements?item=130724) (yesterday)

[https://boeing.mediaroom.com/2018-02-05-Boeing-Debuts-
First-...](https://boeing.mediaroom.com/2018-02-05-Boeing-Debuts-
First-737-MAX-7) (2018)

------
nottorp
Waiting for the tools that identify what kind of plane you'll be flying on.
Maybe with an easy 'cancel flight' button :)

~~~
antihero
You can (or will be able to once they are airborne) do that by using
FlightRadar and looking at the historical data for the flight number.

~~~
fileeditview
The 'cancel flight' button could be a problem then however ;)

------
kyoob
Why is anyone still ordering this plane? Are there no other options? Speaking
as an uninformed civilian, when I step onto a big passenger plane, it kinda
looks like all the other big passenger planes I've been on. What feature could
possibly offset the risk of the known bugs?

~~~
sesuximo
The max was designed to be cheap to buy/maintain/Train pilots especially for
existing 737 fleets

~~~
rvnx
There is a queue (7 or 8 years) to order a plane. Both for Airbus and Boeing.

So people who ordered Boeing are stuck with it now.

If you order another plane type, you end up at the back of the queue.

------
Ichthypresbyter
There were pictures last year of Ryanair aircraft with "737-8200" painted on
them:

[https://www.bbc.com/news/business-48995509](https://www.bbc.com/news/business-48995509)

~~~
tonyedgecombe
One thing that will definitely put me off getting on an aircraft is painting
Ryanair on the side.

~~~
beamatronic
Pro tip: only get on airplanes that have painted on the side the name of one
of the 2 US states that are not part of the continental US.

------
sbarre
Casual re-branding worked for cigarette companies, why not for shoddy planes
too?

------
antihero
That's kind of annoying as the NG version of the 737, the 737-800 is referred
to as the 738.

~~~
kayfox
You mean B738, there wont be any confusion, as this is the B38M.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_aircraft_type_designat...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_aircraft_type_designators)

[https://www.icao.int/publications/DOC8643/Pages/Search.aspx](https://www.icao.int/publications/DOC8643/Pages/Search.aspx)

~~~
antihero
Good to know!

------
glonq
Best name for a boat: Unsinkable 2. Bets name for the 737max: Uncrashable 2.

------
_hao
Still wouldn't board one :)

------
rich_sasha
I wonder what discount they got!

------
Yetanfou
I thought the typo made by _guenthert_ about a day ago in a totally unrelated
post gave rise to a good name for this plane:

    
    
       ...but also Boing airplanes
    

_Experience the all-new Boing 737MAX, the most bouncy plane in our catalogue_

